# Heading to PRTS!



## Hamalas (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey all, 

I just wanted to share on here that I've been officially accepted as a student at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary up in Grand Rapids, MI! My wife and I are excited (and a bit overwhelmed!) about the prospect of making the move from Wichita, KS to Grand Rapids, MI this summer. 

Is anyone else headed to PRTS this Fall? I'd also love to connect with current students or PB people in the area.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! May your studies be fruitful and be used to further the Kingdom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! You'll be immensely blessed to study there. Dig a deep well!

Grace to you.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations Ben!


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm jealous!


----------



## PhilA (Feb 14, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 14, 2017)

Yea! May the Lord craft you into a sharp precise tool with Holiness and Wisdom to grace the Church with.


----------



## KMK (Feb 14, 2017)

They made a good choice, Ben.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats, Ben!


----------



## Afterthought (Feb 14, 2017)

Although not an active PB member, Sean McDonald attends the RPCNA congregation in Grand Rapids. Craig Scott is there too, of course.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 24, 2017)

A new video from your new school: 





You'll be immensely blessed during your studies there, Ben!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mvdm (Feb 26, 2017)

My son Eric is presently a student there, so introduce yourself and I'm sure he will be welcoming to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frosty (Feb 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 4, 2017)

Another big happening at PRTS: their PhD program is now fully accredited! 

See here: http://www.joelbeeke.org/2017/03/fully-accredited-phd/

That's wonderful news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

